

Youngest Person to Attract Venture Capital - dkroy
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/finance/newsbysector/mediatechnologyandtelecoms/digital-media/9649209/Teenager-launches-Apple-iPhone-app-after-raising-1m-from-investors.html

======
eloquence
I haven't heard of the application, but if it works well I would surely use
it. I think that we will be hearing more about him in the future.

